# I need to find a graphic designer



## krclothing07 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have started a clothing line By the name Krucial Clothing LLC. I need help with finding a graphic designer can anyonbody help??


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Krucial Designer*

PM me and let me know what your looking for.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Krucial Designer*

Graphic design for what, your name?


----------



## freshalex (Oct 22, 2010)

Do you need designs for clothing line? Pm me


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Krucial Designer*

I'd like to offer my services. Please contact with more details.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Pure100 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Krucial Designer*

I can help you out. I hit you on twitter for your # @Teampure100 or PM me here.


----------



## Enjolras (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Krucial Designer*



krclothing07 said:


> I have started a clothing line By the name Krucial Clothing LLC. I need help with finding a graphic designer can anyonbody help??


this is the 3rd time this week that I have seen a company with this name...heads up.


----------



## krclothing07 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Krucial Designer*

Have you really? For a clothing line??


----------



## Enjolras (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Krucial Designer*

One was a printing company, one was a clothing line, and one was a promotional company.


----------



## mikkel99 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Krucial Designer*



krclothing07 said:


> I have started a clothing line By the name Krucial Clothing LLC. I need help with finding a graphic designer can anyonbody help??


put an ad on craiglist


----------



## krclothing07 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Krucial Designer*

my name is rick, i am looking for designer who is ready to work.


----------



## krclothing07 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Krucial Designer*



freshalex said:


> Do you need designs for clothing line? Pm me


yes could you be of assistance???


----------



## krclothing07 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Krucial Designer*



Pure100 said:


> I can help you out. I hit you on twitter for your # @Teampure100 or PM me here.


ok will do. My twitter name is @THekrucialspot


----------

